# Do you feed plants straight from the store?



## kjr153 (May 27, 2013)

I need to buy some Tort safe plants to plant in the yard but I am scared because I don't know if they have had fertilizer on them. What do you do in this situation? My tort needs more variety.


----------



## n3rdchik (May 27, 2013)

I, too, am interested in the opinions of experienced tort keepers. I give my plants a thorough rinsing, and I hope that is sufficient


----------



## JoesMum (May 27, 2013)

In a perfect world everyone would by organic foodstuffs from the grocery store, however we don't all have the budget to do this. Organic or not, all foodstuffs should be washed before consumption by tortoises or humans alike. I leave the leaves wet as it helps with hydration for tort.

When it comes to plants that you buy to grow, you have to apply the rules slightly differently. If they are plants grown for human consumption, such as trays of living lettuce sold in a supermarket, then a good wash will do.

If the plant is being sold to grow in the garden, or a flower pot indoors... decorative rather than human edible... then I would transplant it into organic soil and grow it on for a month or so before feeding to ensure that any unsuitable fertilisers have dispersed.


----------



## Jd3 (May 27, 2013)

JoesMum said:


> In a perfect world everyone would by organic foodstuffs from the grocery store, however we don't all have the budget to do this. Organic or not, all foodstuffs should be washed before consumption by tortoises or humans alike. I leave the leaves wet as it helps with hydration for tort.
> 
> When it comes to plants that you buy to grow, you have to apply the rules slightly differently. If they are plants grown for human consumption, such as trays of living lettuce sold in a supermarket, then a good wash will do.
> 
> If the plant is being sold to grow in the garden, or a flower pot indoors... decorative rather than human edible... then I would transplant it into organic soil and grow it on for a month or so before feeding to ensure that any unsuitable fertilisers have dispersed.



Do people think that the food for consumption sold at stores isn't heavily fertilized?

Much more so than that of seedlings for gardens and such.


----------



## JoesMum (May 27, 2013)

No, but I work on the theory that something fit for human consumption is also safe for Joe. He hasn't done too bad in the last 50 years.

Plants not grown for human consumption wil use different fertilisers that are more likely to harm me or Joe if eaten


----------



## Jd3 (May 27, 2013)

JoesMum said:


> No, but I work on the theory that something fit for human consumption is also safe for Joe. He hasn't done too bad in the last 50 years.
> 
> Plants not grown for human consumption wil use different fertilisers that are more likely to harm me or Joe if eaten



I think you're missing what I'm saying. What I'm saying is that as far as fertilizer, it isn't any different or harmful. Plants store fertilizer as the as the elements they supply. As long as bioavailable they don't care if it is from "organic" or not. 

The organic movement is mostly nonsense and doesn't mean nearly what people think it is. The list of allowed compounds and chemicals is very long, and the standard for "organic" is practically nonexistent and means something different to every company. 

Fertilizers will all be a mix of npk, and possibly micronutrients. Npk are supplied using the same set of compounds for all non organic ferts. Urea, potassium nitrate, potassium sulfate, etc. 

The fact that joe has loved 50 years means he's certainly been exposed to all of the above and is proof that it doesn't matter. 

My experience with this is unique. I've both raised animals on this and actually produced an manufactured fertilizer independently.


----------



## theelectraco (May 27, 2013)

What about pesticides....I think that wa what OP ment.


0.0.1 Red Foot 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko
0.1.0 Dachshund


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2013)

I doubt that fertilizers are a problem with plants that you want to plant in the yard. The plant takes up the fertilizer and converts it to a usable product. If a tortoise bites a leaf off a plant that has been root fertilized, he's not eating the fertilizer as it comes out of the bag.

What you need to worry about with store bought plants for your garden is the pesticides that might have been used on the plant. A systemic pesticide is pulled up into the plant through the roots and when the bug eats the plant the poison kills him.

If you're worried your tortoise might be poisoned by a new plant, then just protect the plant from the tortoise. They make all kinds of little decorative fences that you can put around plants to keep your tortoise away.


----------



## Tom (May 27, 2013)

According to one of our more experienced members who also happens to work at a nursery, they are now using pesticidal granules that are absorbed into the tissue of the plant through the roots, like Yvonne mentioned, and can last for up to a year.

So for me, I won't feed anything but new growth that occurs after I've had a new decorative plant for one year. Plants that are for human consumption are fine. Fertilizers down in the soil are not an issue when utilized by the plant. Pesticides, either sprayed on or systemic, are the ones that worry me.

While waiting for that year to pass, you can always look for long established, pesticide free plants in the yards of friends, family and neighbors. Its actually a pretty good conversation starter and a great way to get more variety into the diet. Look for hibiscus, grape vines, mulberry trees, etc. There are all sorts of good ones.


----------



## Holycow (May 27, 2013)

It is all about variety.
I would not give your tortoise any plants from the store/ garden center unless they are grown specifically to be eaten (by humans or animals). In the posts above I think you get the same idea. However I've seen several types of grasses being sold at pet stores and garden centers called "dog grass" or "cat grass" for house pets to nibble on. I'm certain these are ok to feed as is. In fact I've planted them in my yard many times but my torts just destroy them when they notice the fresh patch.
Other options include going to farmers markets and buying spineless optuna cactus pads.
I don't know what species or ages you keep but if appropriate look into hay. A full bail of hay lasts me almost a month- it's cheap and can be a great filler. 
Throwing some cheap "wild bird seed mix" around your yard may be another option, it grows fast and usually is a variety of plants the animals enjoy.
Also there are a few companies that sell premixed bags of seed for plants targeted specifically for tortoise food. Search the forum and you will find them. These seeds also grow VERY fast (for me they sprouted in 48 hours and had leaves in 72!) if you take the time to water them the first few days. 
You have tons of options just spend some time looking and you will succeed.
Good Luck
--Jeff


----------



## Jacqui (May 27, 2013)

For me, it depends on what type of tortoise and what size I would be putting this plant in with. If it is something like a hatchling sulcata which will snarf down the entire plant in one sitting and has little body mass, I would be more worried then if it were going in with an adult Hingeback who most likely will not touch even one small bite of the plant. So for some, I have no problem going from store to enclosure. I do much prefer having a few months to set them out, but lfe does not always give us what we would like.


----------



## ascott (May 27, 2013)

You can so your own extensive research on the affects of pesticides, herbicides and manufactured fertilizer...then you can make an educated guess...

I personally would wait an entire year of growth for any plant purchased as a potted/bagged plant---and my feeling on the theory of if it is good enough for us then it is good enough for them....well, the stuff approved for us is not designed for our health but rather for quantity for the masses and cushion for the pocket .....please research your question---not only for your torts but for you as well


----------

